
ThoughtBot launches Upcase.com - theuri
https://upcase.com
======
smpetrey
This looks promising, and enticing. As an eager and willing novice in web-
development, the pricing is a bit steep for me but for students or freelance
remember that this is tax-writable.

Also Thoughtbot has a ton of great tools like Bourbon and the Paperclip gem
among other things.

[https://github.com/thoughtbot](https://github.com/thoughtbot)

